# Road Transporter



## LoneSTAR (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a solid road transporter to bring a car from Massachusetts to Oregon?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

As the saying goes, if you want it done right, do it yourself...  If the vehicle runs, take a bus there and drive it back.

--Bushytails


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> As the saying goes, if you want it done right, do it yourself...  If the vehicle runs, take a bus there and drive it back.
> 
> --Bushytails



2000 plus miles on a car you got on ebay may not be a wise decision.  Go to UHaul and rent a trailer if you must.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

After considering my response, I realize that I never actually answered the question.  Although you may already have transported the vehicle, I will answer the question for anybody else that may be interested.

As a Dealership manager several years ago we had many requests for vehicles we did not have in inventory.  Or other dealers would request vehicles we had in inventory.  We generally had a Hot Shot company that we could call to move one to three vehicles with a truck and trailer similar to a Duramax or Powerstroke and a long flat car hauler.  This in my opinion is the safest way to transport a vehicle without much risk of damage.  However they are pretty expensive and we paid anywhere from .50 cents to .85 cents per mile and that was about 6 or 7 years ago.  Just look in the phonebook for auto transport hot shot or something similar.

But times have changed and now many people transport vehicles that they have purchased on the internet, such as EBay or Autos.com etc...   Most of these companies have lined up reputable car haulers that they recommend to their customers.  My suggestion for this solution is to check EBay Motors and see if you can find a recommendation or contact one of the many car sellers on the internet and ask for a recommendation.  They may put your car on a large Car transport that typically carries anywhere from 6 to 10 cars at a time.  This solution is probably cheaper and slightly riskier as many cars in our dealer inventory were dinged and dented in transport.  We simply called our local Paintless Dent Removal guy or sent them to the body shop for minor repairs.

Since it is such a long distance I would recommend the latter, but I am uncertain of the current prices.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 16, 2009)

LoneSTAR said:


> Can anyone recommend a solid road transporter to bring a car from Massachusetts to Oregon?



Try to hire auto transporters online. You can check their sites.

try this links.

http://www.dtdtransport.com/
http://www.gotruckgo.com/
http://www.jmnhaul.com/


Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------

